# Artist? Art supplies?



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

I like to paint and am also into pottery. Are there any local groups? Love to connect with a local potter.


----------



## Susan87 (Jul 31, 2013)

There used to be an artist place on beach road, but I would ask at the mall of emirates DUCTAC as they run art courses all the time


----------

